# Game 10: Memphis Grizzlies (3-4) @ Los Angeles Lakers (5-4) [1/8]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Three Words

Bynum
Grizzlies
January


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

No Curry last night, no Randolph tonight, no let up.


----------



## M.V.W. (Apr 2, 2011)

Cris said:


> Three Words
> 
> Bynum
> Grizzlies
> January


Let's not jinx him! Too bad Randolph's out, though. I would have liked to see him against Gasol along with Bryant against Allen and Bynum against the younger Gasol.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Sit Bynum out.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Cris said:


> Three Words
> 
> Bynum
> Grizzlies
> January


:banghead:
:gunner:


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

Cris said:


> Three Words
> 
> Bynum
> Grizzlies
> January


I think we were all thinking the same thing!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If anything happens to Bynum tonight, it'll seriously be freaky as ****. Take over the game early so we could sit Bynum as early as possible, haha.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Gonna miss the game because I'm taking the fiancé to Disneyland. SMH


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Ten point lead at the half...but way too many TOs.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe played a great first half. Bynum is still on the court. The bench was playing well, too (mostly Blake and Murphy). Good signs.

Turnovers were bad, though.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Lakers shot the hell out of the ball and played great D. Should be up by 20.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers start the 3rd quarter by turning it over a few more times. Nice. -________-


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sweet plays by Kobe and then Bynum. Just like that, we're up by 10 again.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

They aren't just turnovers, for the most part they are completly stupid plays and carelessness leading into uncontested lay-ups.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Andrew Goudelock has got to hit those open shots...that is why we drafted him. I hope he doesn't turn into another Coby Karl...someone who CAN shoot, but never hits in games. Hopefully, he will start hitting when he gets more comfortable in the NBA.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

God...we need a PG who can handle the ball.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Ugh!...27 TOs tonight.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Barnes has been a beast the last two games. Blocking shots, hitting jumpers and running the floor.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Mike Brown on Matt Barnes: "He's my small forward for the foreseeable future. He's earned it."


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Lakers are turning the ball over at a ridiclous rate. 15 to's from Blake, Fisher and Kobe alone throw in 4-5 from Bynum and its laughable. 

Fisher I love him he's a Lakers leend but he needs to go to the bench and we need a pg desperately 2nd straight game he doesn't score a point. If we had an average middle of the road pg we would be so much better we go into every game basically not knowing if we are gonna get anything from the position. 

Time to make a move for a guy. kobe is out there with a bum wrist and aging wheels trying to generate offense for everyone he needs some damn help.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we lose both games without Barnes his athleticism his speed is making a huge difference he's giving us that Ariza look. Very ver active. I said it at the time Ebanks just was't active enough. He was just out there. Barnes is making things happen. 

Ebanks for a young guy has a low motor was like that with him in college despite his talent.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Brown clearly is still working on his rotation. He plays kapono at backup 2 one game, Ebanks the next and Goudelock tonight. He still can't decode who the first big off the bench is between Murphy and mcroberts. 

The SF issue should be settled. I was all for ebanks, but I like him more with the ball then off it. Hell metta is barely playing the last two games.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> Lakers are turning the ball over at a ridiclous rate. 15 to's from Blake, Fisher and Kobe alone throw in 4-5 from Bynum and its laughable.
> 
> Fisher I love him he's a Lakers leend but he needs to go to the bench and we need a pg desperately 2nd straight game he doesn't score a point. If we had an average middle of the road pg we would be so much better we go into every game basically not knowing if we are gonna get anything from the position.
> 
> Time to make a move for a guy. kobe is out there with a bum wrist and aging wheels trying to generate offense for everyone he needs some damn help.




Nash for the Odom TPE and a couple draft picks. Get it done Mitch.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Lakers are clearly holding out that TPE for Orlando. However they need to have some plan B's lined up to pull the trigger on the last minute should the Magic decide they want to let Howard leave for nothing.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Lakers are clearly holding out that TPE for Orlando. However they need to have some plan B's lined up to pull the trigger on the last minute should the Magic decide they want to let Howard leave for nothing.


I know this is certainly no indication, but I was at the Magic/Kings game yesterday and Dwight didn't seem to care. He picked up 3 fouls in 6 minutes of playing time. Finished with 5 points and looked all kinds of frustrated with his teammates.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Cris said:


> I know this is certainly no indication, but I was at the Magic/Kings game yesterday and Dwight didn't seem to care. He picked up 3 fouls in 6 minutes of playing time. Finished with 5 points and looked all kinds of frustrated with his teammates.


I'm flying to Orlando to catch the Lakers/Magic game in two weeks. If my seats weren't so shitty I would have all kinds of signs made with some fine latinas on it. Would Dwight rather talk to fat tourists at Disney world or chill on the beaches of Venice and Santa Monica?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> I'm flying to Orlando to catch the Lakers/Magic game in two weeks. If my seats weren't so shitty I would have all kinds of signs made with some fine latinas on it. Would Dwight rather talk to fat tourists at Disney world or chill on the beaches of Venice and Santa Monica?


:lol:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Laker Freak said:


> Nash for the Odom TPE and a couple draft picks. Get it done Mitch.


I am seriously warming to this idea. Simply because our pg play is just dreadful. If we got Nash there is no one that would beat us we'd be clear favorites for the NBA Title then. 

simply because we would become more efficient. Kobe with Nash would get 25 of the easiest pts a game he has ever scored. Imagine someone giving Kobe the ball in the right spots all the time without worry of a turnover Kobe off the ball getting plays where he can just catch take 1 dribble and shooot. 

Imagine Bynum on those early breaks posting deep and getting the dunk every time instead of jostling in the paint for 10 seconds as Fish/Blake try and find an angle to get him the ball. 

Imagine Gasol being the midrange assasin off of easy pick and pop pick and roll baskets with Kobe dragging the defense out to the wing. 

I mean Nash would be a liability on defense but we have that now. But with out rebounding and then our offense with Nash it would be so easy. 

Kobe has been so conditioned to taking bad shots he takes 9-10 What the **** shots a game because no one hardly ever generates offense for him. I think he resents that sometimes and therfore ignores his teammates who wanna always eat off his dimes. 

Hell in last nights game it was a struggle just getting Kobe the ball. 

I always say that MJ had it so easy playing with Pippen haviing a great athlete at 6'8 who could always get you the ball easy for quick takes. 

Kobe hasn't had it sweet like that since Shaq left.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Brown clearly is still working on his rotation. He plays kapono at backup 2 one game, Ebanks the next and Goudelock tonight. He still can't decode who the first big off the bench is between Murphy and mcroberts.
> 
> The SF issue should be settled. I was all for ebanks, but I like him more with the ball then off it. Hell metta is barely playing the last two games.


Seems like Metta and Fisher have come back not in shape to be real contributors. Maybe by midseason they actually start doing shit. 

Barnes is ready. Almost every basket he gets is an easy one.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> I am seriously warming to this idea. Simply because our pg play is just dreadful. If we got Nash there is no one that would beat us we'd be clear favorites for the NBA Title then.
> 
> simply because we would become more efficient. Kobe with Nash would get 25 of the easiest pts a game he has ever scored. Imagine someone giving Kobe the ball in the right spots all the time without worry of a turnover Kobe off the ball getting plays where he can just catch take 1 dribble and shooot.
> 
> ...


You really have to warm up to the idea of adding Nash for nothing? God lord we would have no flaws offensively. Bynum would average 22 a game.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Murphy is a little more aggressive looking for his shot. That's a good thing. Blake is too, although our point guard situation is still dreadful. A guy like Dragic would be nice. He can't be too expensive but he would help out in a lot of areas.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> You really have to warm up to the idea of adding Nash for nothing? God lord we would have no flaws offensively. Bynum would average 22 a game.


Not a Nash fan maybe the worst pg on the defensive end of the floor of alltime despite his offensive brillance.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I haven't seen Nash play yet this season, so it's hard to say how much he has left in the tank at his age. I know he is six months younger than Fish. Assuming we kept Fish, picking up Nash would give us the oldest back court in the NBA. Not to mention a continued disadvantage on defense. Picking up Nash would be a very short-term solution. I love Steve Nash and I think he would be a great fit...but do we wanna go in that direction?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

ceejaynj said:


> I haven't seen Nash play yet this season, so it's hard to say how much he has left in the tank at his age. I know he is six months younger than Fish. Assuming we kept Fish, picking up Nash would give us the oldest back court in the NBA. Not to mention a continued disadvantage on defense. Picking up Nash would be a very short-term solution. I love Steve Nash and I think he would be a great fit...but do we wanna go in that direction?


It would make the lakers very strong contenders for the next 2-3 years. The time is now to win more rings. Goudelock isn't a future Kobe. 

Besides it would be for nothing. Fisher would be a 3rd stringer.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Besides it would be for nothing. Fisher would be a 3rd stringer.


I love Fish...but I can live with that!


----------

